# SSGT Reckless



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

This is a great story, about a young Mare who became a hero in the U.S. Marine Corp during the Korean War.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I love this horse! She is so extremely amazing! 

By the way, my favourite thing about her is that she slugs beer and whiskey! Nothing like a cold beer with the boys, after a hard victory! lol


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

You can read the book "Reckless Pride of the Marines" here:

*http://www.archive.org/stream/recklessprideoft011755mbp/recklessprideoft011755mbp_djvu.txt*


----------

